# ENDOSCOPY



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

ENDOSCOPYI had a jiffy tummyso my doctor said to meI guess the best place you should gois endoscopyNow I donï¿½t know what they do therebut I guess that Iï¿½ll find outBut it cant be very pleasant Of that there is no doubtIï¿½m nervous and Iï¿½m shakingAs Iï¿½m going up the stairsThen I walk into the unitAnd Iï¿½m directed to some chairsNow I know just what they do hereIts enough to make you sickThey push this bloody pipe downGod I hope they do it quickWould you like some sedation The nurse then said to meThen after its all overYou can have a drink of teaWell they jabbed me with a needleAnd the last thing I could hearWas just try to swallow gently Thatï¿½s it very good my dearNow Iï¿½m sitting on a trolleyWith a biscuit and some teaAnd several lovely nursesAll looking after meThen I think back to this morning And how nervous I could beBut its really been quite pleasant Here in endoscopyPeter E Fishburne 10-09-01


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Cool verse fishy!Having had an endoscopy, I can really relate!Hope you are feeling ok now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks, I'm good now,just had to sit up for a bit..


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

I absolutely LOVE your poem!I had my first endoscopy 2 weeks ago and was so scared - but the experience was just like you described!Hope you send a copy to the hospital where you had it done!Emmy


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

i like it too. i've had some fears about it but want to get it done to rule out a hiatal hernia. thanks


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Very reassuring, I needed to read this. Thanks!


----------

